# Problem with my Airlink Network Adapter



## Frank784 (Jan 12, 2006)

After going all over town to Best Buy, Circuit City, Comp USA, and everywhere else, If I wanted A network adapter, I had to order it online. After looking at various adapters on Amazon, I decided on an Airlink 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 adapter. After a week of anxiously waiting, I looked at it and it had two lights on it one labeled power, and the other as link. I plugged everything in to see neither light turn on. I hoped it was the usb port and moved it to the lower one, and the power light went on. I figured the link light would go on once I tried to connect, but no luck. I put it directly into my modem, then I tried to work it through the router, and neither way worked. Any ideas? I hope I didn't waste $20.

I originally posted this in the help forums and someone said to buy a new one as well as mentioned about installing drivers. Could this be easily done?


Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Frank784 said:


> After going all over town to Best Buy, Circuit City, Comp USA, and everywhere else, If I wanted A network adapter, I had to order it online. After looking at various adapters on Amazon, I decided on an Airlink 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 adapter. After a week of anxiously waiting, I looked at it and it had two lights on it one labeled power, and the other as link. I plugged everything in to see neither light turn on. I hoped it was the usb port and moved it to the lower one, and the power light went on. I figured the link light would go on once I tried to connect, but no luck. I put it directly into my modem, then I tried to work it through the router, and neither way worked. Any ideas? I hope I didn't waste $20.
> 
> I originally posted this in the help forums and someone said to buy a new one as well as mentioned about installing drivers. Could this be easily done?
> 
> ...


Airlink is not supported as far as I know.
The Netgear FA120 works very well and can be found on Ebay for ~15 bucks.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Frank784 said:


> I originally posted this in the help forums and someone said to buy a new one as well as mentioned about installing drivers. Could this be easily done?
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


Frank,

I would never steer you wrong.  
You do not want to get into the driver installation thing. Check your Help Forum post for other options at Circuit City, but read the warnings.


----------



## Frank784 (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay, thank you Tracy, I'll just eat what I paid for the Airlink, and get what I know what will work for sure. Appreciate it.

Frank


----------

